
Send messages on Facebook Messenger as yourself with PhantomJS/facebook-chat-api - p8donald
https://peteris.rocks/blog/messenger-phantomjs/
======
minimaxir
Framing a technical blog post as "lol girlfriends amirite" is not humorous and
is never a good idea, and does the presented scripts a disservice.

~~~
chaverma
Your response to this technical blog post shows you have no concept of humor
and is never a good idea, and does the presented blog post a disservice.

~~~
jc4p
In an environment like ours where the split between genders is so drastic
small bits of humor like this do less to make people laugh and more to help
people who already feel excluded feel even more excluded.

------
kartan
Being mean and telling people that it is only a joke, it's still mean. There
are things a lot worse in the Internet, but that doesn't makes this good.

As an advise remember that your possible future company probably will check
your online persona. Be professional, be fun but don't be mean.

------
skoocda
This is despicable and lazy and heartless and I'll make full use of it!

------
neeksHN
Really don't need phantom.js for this. Could have setup an SSL tunneled proxy
([https://nodejs.org/dist/latest-v6.x/docs/api/http.html](https://nodejs.org/dist/latest-v6.x/docs/api/http.html)
\- scroll to event 'connect' for a working code sample) and used npm's
`request` package for the cookie jar.

